# Overcharging 1c Lipos



## KSGpancar (Dec 19, 2008)

What is the best procedure for overcharging a 1c lipo without harming it? I understand longevity will be taken away by doing this, but I just wanted to know the best way as to not have it blow up in my face!


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

Never overcharge a lipo.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*over charging lipo*

if your worried about that is because you should and there is a reason why the battery companies tell you not to go beyond the safe point . DONT DO IT . YOU DONT NEED TO if you need more speed then gear it right , if you need more torq gear it right


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Here we go again LOL


----------



## RC-DriftNewb (Jan 23, 2009)

A 1c lipo should never be charged over 1c... That why is has that number...

Now you COULD do it. BUT. You'll cause it to burst/catch fire, injure someone, damage property, and all kinds of nasty things.

So how about charging it at 1c and save yourself and possibly others a lot of headache/pain.

Note: Read up and lipo safety. And when you're done. Read it another 10 times until it sinks in. You're playing with fire...literally.


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

Alert Alert we have an expert!!!!


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

You can charge at more than 1c without "overcharging" it. I charge my 5000mah batt at 8 amps, but the voltage doesnt go above 8.44 for a 2 cell.

Why are you wanting to "overcharge" a 1 cell lipo? What is the point?


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

KSGpancar said:


> What is the best procedure for overcharging a 1c lipo without harming it? I understand longevity will be taken away by doing this, but I just wanted to know the best way as to not have it blow up in my face!


The best procedure is to overcharge it the smallest amount possible. I won't say how.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

KSGPanCar

When referring to OVERCHARGING, what exactly are you talking about?

Charging at a HIGHER Amp Rate, or what most of us refer to, by charging to a higher voltage than allowed by most race rules (and safety levels)

A 3.7v single sell is recommened to not be charged above 4.22 volts..anything over that would be classified as OVER CHARGED.

Chargine at 2c wouldn't be.

Charging on a cc/cv (Constant Current / Constant Voltage) LIPO Charger the voltage will reach it's max Pre Set voltage level and then continue to drop the charging amperage until fully charged.


----------



## KSGpancar (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok, well I guess my question is not going to get answered. I know the hazards, and if I wanted to know the dangers, i would have posted: Can someone tell me the hazards of overcharging a 1c Please??? I was just wondering if overcharging by like 200Mah is gonna hurt or more. Thats all i was looking for


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

KSGpancar said:


> I was just wondering if overcharging by like 200Mah is gonna hurt or more. Thats all i was looking for


explain what you mean cause I would answer if I understood what the heck you are talking about. You charge to voltage not MAH?????


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, overcharging ANY cell is going to hurt. NiMh cells can explode, LiPo cells can burn down your house.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

KSGpancar said:


> Ok, well I guess my question is not going to get answered. I know the hazards


Put the charger in Nimh mode and you can charge it up however much you want. Dont ask questions like that if you dont want to hear people tell you how dangerous it could be.

Trial and error, just dont blame us when the pack blows up or catches on fire. Also, make sure your family isnt home when you try it.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

KSGpancar said:


> Ok, well I guess my question is not going to get answered. I know the hazards, and if I wanted to know the dangers, i would have posted: Can someone tell me the hazards of overcharging a 1c Please??? I was just wondering if overcharging by like 200Mah is gonna hurt or more. Thats all i was looking for


You are either asking if overcharging by capacity + 200 mah will hurt. If the battery is small then yes it will hurt , if it's a very large then no it won't.

OR ( I think you are really asking) if you can charge ata faster than recommended current (rate) by 200 ma. The answer is the same , if it's a tiny battery then it may hurt , if it's a large battery then no.

Maybe to be clear you can tell us how many serial cells it has and it's capacity.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Tell us also what you mean by 1C , you may be referring to the recommended charge rate of 1C in which case if it is a 200 mah battery then you would be doubling the recommende rate. If it was a 2000 mah battery then you are adding only 10% to the current.

If you mean 1 cell then it doesn't matter since the number of cells is irrelevent. IN any case the specific battery must be known. It could also be a number of other things , but tell us what You mean by the terms.


----------



## badoty (Aug 29, 2007)

....................


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Doty, i beleive he is talking about purposely overcharging as in voltage. Probably to get an edge on someone. It is not recommended, but some people do it.


----------



## badoty (Aug 29, 2007)

Oic.....


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

> but I just wanted to know the best way as to not have it blow up in my face!


You posted something like this and then give people grief about what they posted?  The "best way" to not have it blow up in your face is to _not do it_. :lol:


----------



## flyin5 (Dec 4, 2005)

I know some guys charging there 2 cell lipos to over 9 volts and frankly it scares the #[email protected]^ out of me. I know they keep a very close eye on it when they do but I wouldnt chance it.


----------

